

Microsoft trademarks 'Windows 365' - paralelogram
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-trademarks-windows-365

======
vortico
How to count, according to Microsoft:

1 2 3 95 98 2000 7 8 10 365

Alternatively: 1, 360, One

